# Example of graft union lumber



## bhatleberg (Mar 19, 2017)

Old wall display, showing an example of graft union walnut for a conversation thread I can't attach a photo to...

Not my best photo. The cherry and maple have incredible figure if the lighting is better. But this piece of walnut is one of my all time favorites.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Mar 19, 2017)

Just to respond to your asking if I had...yeah...I don't have any grafted pieces, and the above, is a classic great demarcated example. Beautiful. I used to have a lot of Orange, Lemon, and Avocado; which are large economic grafters. Avocado was pretty ok, never thought much about it, or was interested in it. Both citrus's we're also not as exciting either. I do have a good amount of grape though, not up here. Where I mostly grew up, in California, we we're also surrounded by fields of Grapes....probably the highest concentration of grafted plant I know of...occasionally, a field would be readied for re-plantation, and the old grapes, would just be stacked up and burned. We would go in, cut..etc., and sometimes find some wicked burls, I believe all of which were grafted. Sizeable pieces were very beautifully formed. Good example above.


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Mar 19, 2017)

bhatleberg said:


> Old wall display, showing an example of graft union walnut for a conversation thread I can't attach a photo to...
> 
> Not my best photo. The cherry and maple have incredible figure if the lighting is better. But this piece of walnut is one of my all time favorites.
> 
> ...


On a side note...just observing......Looks as thought, it is BW/English, trying to make the ever allusive and very expensive Bastogne.


----------



## bhatleberg (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah. This was sold to me by a guy whose family had a nut farm. I think it was black walnut root stocks for viability and English nuts. This was quite a large when cut, and he had the foresight to make slabs. Just wish I'd bought more when I had the chance.

Never thought of either avocado or grape. I will have to go hunting - actually have a property with very old vines that have overrun a fence support. Maybe I'll cut one down just to see...


----------



## Chet Grant (Mar 22, 2017)

Very nice work


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 22, 2017)

CoffeeWoodz said:


> Just to respond to your asking if I had...yeah...I don't have any grafted pieces, and the above, is a classic great demarcated example. Beautiful. I used to have a lot of Orange, Lemon, and Avocado; which are large economic grafters. Avocado was pretty ok, never thought much about it, or was interested in it. Both citrus's we're also not as exciting either. I do have a good amount of grape though, not up here. Where I mostly grew up, in California, we we're also surrounded by fields of Grapes....probably the highest concentration of grafted plant I know of...occasionally, a field would be readied for re-plantation, and the old grapes, would just be stacked up and burned. We would go in, cut..etc., and sometimes find some wicked burls, I believe all of which were grafted. Sizeable pieces were very beautifully formed. Good example above.


What did you do with the grape wood? I spend a lot of time in Cali wine country and have often seen piles of removed vines, but I had heard that the wood is soft and boring, sounds like you think differently.... do tell


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 22, 2017)

Speaking of grafting - I grew up in central California as well. On the west side of Fresno is the Forestierre Underground Gardens. This guy had 14 varieties of citrus grafted onto a single root stock! I only went there once when I was about 10, but I was deeply impressed.

From the web link: "_In the early 1900s, Sicilian immigrant, citrus grower and visionary Baldassare Forestiere began turning what was useless farmland into a vast network of rooms, tunnels and courtyards as a subterranean escape from the sweltering Central Valley summer heat._

_Using only shovels, picks and other hand tools, Baldassare was inspired to excavate for forty years, going as deep as 25 feet underground and spanning over 10 acres. He grew fruit trees and grapevines underground - many of which are still thriving today!"_

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Informative 2


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 22, 2017)

Gonna have to check that out next time I'm up there...


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Mar 22, 2017)

bhatleberg said:


> Yeah. This was sold to me by a guy whose family had a nut farm. I think it was black walnut root stocks for viability and English nuts. This was quite a large when cut, and he had the foresight to make slabs. Just wish I'd bought more when I had the chance.
> 
> Never thought of either avocado or grape. I will have to go hunting - actually have a property with very old vines that have overrun a fence support. Maybe I'll cut one down just to see...


Yeah...to find a workable grape is generally far and few, and yes about the softness; but it's not like a softwood burl softness, it's like working a spalted piece. Need to have a good sharp gouge, etc. Avocado, is too shabby to work with, just a little bland for my taste.....the wood that is, cause I love avacados.


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Mar 22, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> What did you do with the grape wood? I spend a lot of time in Cali wine country and have often seen piles of removed vines, but I had heard that the wood is soft and boring, sounds like you think differently.... do tell


Best BBQ wood I've ever used..... all of the worked pieces though, are in private collections.


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Mar 22, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> Speaking of grafting - I grew up in central California as well. On the west side of Fresno is the Forestierre Underground Gardens. This guy had 14 varieties of citrus grafted onto a single root stock! I only went there once when I was about 10, but I was deeply impressed.
> 
> From the web link: "_In the early 1900s, Sicilian immigrant, citrus grower and visionary Baldassare Forestiere began turning what was useless farmland into a vast network of rooms, tunnels and courtyards as a subterranean escape from the sweltering Central Valley summer heat._
> 
> _Using only shovels, picks and other hand tools, Baldassare was inspired to excavate for forty years, going as deep as 25 feet underground and spanning over 10 acres. He grew fruit trees and grapevines underground - many of which are still thriving today!"_


Another almost growing up neighbor. I was born in Visalia, and grew up east of there. Now citrus "can" produce some figure, but it is a bloody pain in the neck to work with....too hard, especially when dried, and it cracks generally beyond comparison when a resawn piece is dried.


----------

